# HELP ME PLEASE!!!!!



## Misst06 (Nov 15, 2001)

ahhhh im freaking out just a little as you can see. i have a "lunch date" on friday and the guy i like is taking me to CULVERS. the first thing i thought was oh no culvers is definetly an IBS ennemy, but i couldn't turn him down. ANY help, suggestions, semi safe ideas on what to eat would be sooooooo helpful. a little reasurance would be great too







- claire


----------



## blauer enzian (Feb 4, 2000)

Culvers looks like IBS hell - but how about the grilled chicken breast - chicken is usually pretty easy on me. I'd also take immodium the evening before, and on the morning, if necessary(if your IBS is IBS-D). Back in my dating days, I never wanted too pass up an opportunity to go out, and I found that with some preparation, I was okay. So go out - have fun - and relax.


----------



## WARRAVEN (Mar 11, 2004)

I wish I could help you. However I have very little if any experience in this area. I am a guy and I havn't had as many opportunities to get involved this situation(best way to put that). The only solution I can propose is that, if your not ready to tell him of yuor illness, tell him that the restaurant contains something you are highly allergic too. I am not familar with this restaurant, but I just wish I could help. Sorry. raven


----------

